# Hermetic Paradox problem to transform consciousness



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

If you can answer the paradox you will reach a higher level of consciousess. Who here has the spiritual development and understanding?

"Truth-teller and liar paradox. Assume that you are in a country where half of the inhabitants always tell the truth while the other half always lie. You come to a fork in the road where you meet a native. You do not know whether he is a truth-teller or liar, yet you want to choose the road that goes to the seaport. How do you extract correct information from him? Can you phrase a question, answered by yes or no, which will do this! Here is a clue: ask a question which will give you the correct answer whether the native is a truth-teller or liar. This type of question is useful in everyday situations when you do not know the truthfulness of others. Construct your question so that you will receive the correct answer"


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I've heard that one before. Its something like "Which road do I take if I don't want to go to the sea port?".

How this relates to a higher level on consciousness I'm not sure. Unless you mean "I won't ask him anything - I'll follow my intuition and find the seaport without the native's help"


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> How this relates to a higher level on consciousness I'm not sure. Unless you mean "I won't ask him anything - I'll follow my intuition and find the seaport without the native's help"


On the surface paradox poses an either-or situation that is unsolvable, we are aware of the conflict and often choose one side or the other. By understanding how opposites are linked together we can move to a higher level of awareness where paradoxes are not stone walls but rather are elegant forms of expression. Consciousness of paradox increases the power of the human mind. It can be used to make changes in our cultural programing and to find and develop hidden mental powers. It has always been a part of meditative tradition and it is inherent in the foundation of knowledge.

Notice the rhythm and movement which the paradox has. There is a back and forth oscillation that can imprison the mind.


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is an easier one by Lewis Carol:

"One day a woman and her child are at the beach. The child is playing in the water while the woman is relaxing on the sand. Suddenly, a sea serpent emerges and grabs the child. The woman, jumping up and running to the water, yells, "Let my child go!" Well, the sea serpent is a philosophic type and has been to the best universities in the world. He says to the woman, "If you tell me a true statement, I'll let your child go unharmed. If, however, you tell me a false statement, I'll eat your child for dinner."

What can the mother say to paralyse the serpent in an impossible situation to save her child?


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

*Answer* - "The woman thinks for a moment and then answers, "You will eat my child for dinner." The sea serpent ponders the woman's statement: "Wow, I'm going to yum, yum--eat the child for dinner--but wait, if I do then the statement is true and I must release the child unharmed. Wait again! Releasing the child makes the statement false, so I will have the child for dinner!" While the sea serpent tries to resolve the dilemma, the woman runs up, grabs her child, and hurries away


----------

